
Ask HN: Why are people asking to buy my chrome extension? - d--b
Hi,<p>Last year, I made a chrome extension that took about a month to code, that helps you annotate screenshots.<p>Every now and then, someone writes to me, or contacts me through the google store, to ask me if I am interested in selling the extension to them.<p>This is weird to me because the project doesn&#x27;t generate any money, is not particularly hard to copy, and has a ton of competitors.<p>The fact that I get contacted fairly frequently is suspicious to me. Are these scam attempts? Like: they would ask me to acquire the software, and then ask for $x upfront to write up the paperwork?<p>Has this happened to other people before?
======
paulpauper
A popular chrome extension is like a limited version of a botnet. You can run
ads or any sort of js though the extension, provided it does not violate the
TOS. There is value in having command of so many browsers.

------
epc
They are likely trying to buy the install base, once they control the
extension they can slip ads or other goodies in.

